# please ID this Algae for me .



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All
can someone please ID this algae for me . I have been doing the E.I. Dosing method for a month or so and i have it spot on and my CO2 is at about 30ppm .but i get this stuff here and there in the tank .it drives me nuts i tell ya . what is the best way to rid my tank of this stuff .
Thanks All


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

It looks like BGA.

Your NO3 levels are probably too low and/or too much organic buildup in the tank/filter.

Don't rely too much on your NO3 test kit. Or calibrate it to make sure it's giving you correct numbers.


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks for the help so far .this is a run down of my tank .
PH 6.6
KH 4
phosphate 1
nitrate 10 .
CO2 30

to be honest after i do my 50% water change every week i don t have to add anymore ferts as the uptake is very slow .so every other day i add some seachem flourish .all my water is filted with a RO filter as the phosphates coming out of the tap are at 5 . the algae is two different kinds one looks like a hair/brush kind .the other might even be BGA .i have had BGA a few times before but never this color ( bright green ) there are a lot of plants in the tank and they pearl like mad . i am getting real sick of all this algae i am getting in this tank that i feel like packing it all in .i have six B.N in the tank and they dont seem to be eating any of the algae so i will give them all there P45s as they are useless at eating algae .


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

sorry what i should have said was .i do add phosphate and nitrates .but only after i have done my 50% water change and thats all i need to add as the uptake is slow


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Once again, your nitrates are probably too low. I'd say your test kit is off. Raise your Nitrates to 20mg/l, your phosphates to 2 or 3mg/l and turn up your CO2 a bit.

If you do not calibrate your test kits, don't trust them, trust what the plants/algae are telling you.

If you're using RO water, what are you using to raise the KH and the GH?

And what in the world is a B.N.? and what is P45s??


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL.
sorry about that. i keep thinking that everyone i talk to is from the U.K . ok a BN is a bristle nose catfish and a P45 is something you get when you get the sack from your job . all i add to my RO water is (KENT RO )and i also add some bi-card to lift the KH a little .and nothing for the GH


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

ok i dont think this is BGA . as its starting to get some kind of bushy stuff on it now


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Green fuzz algae. I don't know what chemistry problems causes it, but I know otos will eat it as will SAEs.


----------

